# Amazon Prime Air Pilots Picketing ... LOW WAGES



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Seems like Amazon tries to screw all parts of their logistics.

Amazon Prime Air Pilots are heading to Seattle for its shareholders meeting on Tuesday and will be picketing along with about 50 other pilots from Atlas and air cargo conglomerate Air Transport Services Group (NASDAQ: ATSG) (ATSG), which also has a contract with Amazon.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/amazon-prime-air-pilots-head-110000595.html


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sigh. To sum up:

"Our employer, XYZ Airline, is run by a bunch of idiots who got too excited and signed a bad contract with Amazon. A bunch of our coworkers left because wages were cut and they were good or smart enough to GTFO. We're too dumb or lazy or self-entitled to go find a better job, so instead we'll go picket at Amazon, since it's their fault for being smarter than our bosses."

Sorry Captain, the airline biz ain't what it used to be. There are tons of military coming out to the private sector every year, they have the hours in the book to get the best passenger airline jobs, and since they also earn a military pension, they can work for less than you anyhow. You're trying to pay off student loans from aviation school since you just had to pursue your boyhood dream of being a pilot, and now instead of junky planes at $35K/year on Crappy Commuter Airlines you're on the $99/flight Prime Air plan. Good luck. (not)


----------

